# Interessanter IBM Artikel zur Rich Ajax Platform (RAP)



## Thomas Darimont (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-eclipse-richajax1/

Gruß Tom


----------

